# Confused



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

I had a rather cryptic telephone call from our old sw saying piglet has a sibling, they can't give me any other info as yet as they don't know all the details but once they have the info they will call back but I have been asked to think about what this means?
For those of you who have adopted, how have you been informed of the arrival of siblings & would it not have been better to wait until they had all the info & what do they want us to think about?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi BunBun

firstly long time no see! hope your well

Very cryptic call- do you think they want you to think about taking the sibling if adoption is the plan? 

I would be tempted to ring back and ask some questions- mine would be
*Age
*Gender
*Plan for this child? even an idea of what is going on- what stage legally are things at
*Is the child coming through the same LA
*are they wanting you to think about adding to YOUR family with this new sibling

Good luck

xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks and Hello again MJ.
I've sent you a pm.
Those are my questions amongst others but ss say they can't tell me anything as yet.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

why ring you then! i have no clue why some SW ring and tell you NOTHING! however put your head in a spin

xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

At a wild guess I would say that the sibling has just come onto the ss radar. Either by them finding out about the child or the by the pg/birth

They may be gearing up to start proceeding for a care order etc and trying to plan, so did a very quick sounding out of you and your thoughts. They are naughty and should have given you a little bit more information.

Personally I would call them back and not be fobbed off with that they dont have any info as that is rubbish! Be frank with them and ask if the sibling has been born etc 
Tell them they cant just ring you and tell you about a sibling and then not tell you anything else!

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm sure they can give you a bit more info even if its only whether or not said sibling has been born or not yet!  They must have a fair idea of whether the plan is adoption, if they had no idea at all why would they phone you??

I'd definately be asking for more info, its not fair on you to have left that message and then not giving you any idea of whats going on.

OT x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,

when we were approached about Boo2, they wanted someone to also be able to consider adopting a birth sibling who was yet to be born. We said we could consider this. But subsequently BM has cleaned herself up and has had the baby and all is well. They have a long road to go together, but we're now not thinking about the sibling as being ours. Best thing i would suggest you do is think if you would be able to take this sibling on if things went that way, but then put it out of your mind as a million things can happen between now and he/she being placed with you.

I'm not usually the person who stands up for the SWs, but they often get accused of NOT passing on info to us, so maybe here they wanted to avoid this.....who knows!

xxruthie


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your messages. I'll update you all when  & if I get the answers.


----------

